# What happened to Ellen Whitaker?



## jaffa2311 (19 December 2015)

Just that really. 

She used to be such a household name with children idolising her, but now she is not seen at all. 

Someone update me!


----------



## ROMANY 1959 (19 December 2015)

Think she busy with family life... She has children now... That's what I heard..


----------



## Auslander (19 December 2015)

Retired to stud. One foal last year, and another due in March next year


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (19 December 2015)

Well I suppose she thought she had better do something useful after daddy kicked her out.


----------



## bouncing_ball (19 December 2015)

EKW said:



			Well I suppose she thought she had better do something useful after daddy kicked her out.
		
Click to expand...

Didn't she rather go off the rails? Drink driving conviction?


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (19 December 2015)

Yeah so daddy kicked her out to make her own way to teach her a lesson. I think she took one horse with her but had to leave her other rides behind and has never really managed to make it back properly. 

It just shows the power of family and why you shouldnt p them off!


----------



## Clodagh (19 December 2015)

I always felt her main problem was she believed her own PR machine.


----------



## Charlie007 (19 December 2015)

It's strange OP posted this as I was thinking about her whilst watching the puissance.  Loved watching her on ladina b ( or something like that!!)


----------



## Feival (19 December 2015)

She really was nothing special and got by on the name, And she's now proven that to the world.


----------



## Luci07 (19 December 2015)

She can't have been that bad...family or no family, you can't just turn up and ride at that level without some degree of work!


----------



## jaffa2311 (19 December 2015)

The puissance was what made me think of it. The crowd used to be so excited by her presence and now she's fallen off the face of the showjumping world.


----------



## Slightly Foxed (19 December 2015)

She was also prone to the odd tantrum or two. Not a pleasant lass to her horses behind the scenes.


----------



## Feival (19 December 2015)

Have you met her? See how she did things? I did I also went for a lesson with her and didn't get much from it. Her horses where all ready made and downs. Out of the entire family she was at the bottom end of the talent.


----------



## minesadouble (19 December 2015)

The Tank said:



			She really was nothing special and got by on the name, And she's now proven that to the world.
		
Click to expand...

Is there a need to be so harsh?? Give me any surname you like I could never see a stride down to that wall in a million years!! Statements like that give credibility to those who say Equestrian Sport should be removed from the Olympics as its all about the horse and not about the rider.

Regardless of your personal opinion she does undoubtably have some level of talent/expertise.


----------



## blood_magik (19 December 2015)

The Tank said:



			Have you met her? See how she did things? I did I also went for a lesson with her and didn't get much from it. Her horses where all ready made and downs. Out of the entire family she was at the bottom end of the talent.
		
Click to expand...

Just because you have a ready made horse doesn't mean you can ride one side of it... It takes a special sort of person to jump at GP - if it didn't, everyone would be doing it, ready made horse or not.

Back on topic, I think some of her antics may have caught up with her. I suspect her sponsors weren't very happy when she was caught drink driving.


----------



## sarcasm_queen (19 December 2015)

I've heard far too many stories about her antics at shows (mainly at the parties afterwards). Can't say I'm sad that she's not around anymore


----------



## DirectorFury (19 December 2015)

blood_magik said:



			Just because you have a ready made horse doesn't mean you can ride one side of it... It takes a special sort of person to jump at GP - if it didn't, everyone would be doing it, ready made horse or not.

Back on topic, I think some of her antics may have caught up with her. I suspect her sponsors weren't very happy when she was caught drink driving.
		
Click to expand...

Agree with the first and second part.

Shame the sponsors of Emily King didn't think the same when she was caught. One 'I'm sorry' social media post; and the next post having a tantrum about how people didn't have the right to be angry that she'd made an 'innocent mistake'. Guess she won't learn a lesson until she does it again and kills someone.


----------



## Wheels (19 December 2015)

Wow there are some really nasty comments on this post. How many people on this thread actually met her and saw this behaviour? 

I'm pretty sure I did some annoying things when I was young and worse for wear too.

I saw her ride a few times when she had locarno and I thought she did a great job


----------



## Goldenstar (19 December 2015)

I assume those who think she's at the bottom end of the talent scale have done better than being second in the Hickstead Derby etc etc .


----------



## sasquatch (19 December 2015)

I'm 90% sure she competed in this years Hickstead Derby with Locarno who she brought out of retirement for it? but may be wrong.

I was wondering where the Whitaker's in general have gone. Surprised that Guy Williams was the only british rider in the puissance, it used to be filled with them. My Olympia coverage isn't great this year as I'm relying on the BBC but I can remember years ago John, Joe, Robert, Michael all entered and John tying with himself for first one year. The Irish seem to be doing well though, so I can't complain


----------



## rachk89 (19 December 2015)

Wheels said:



			Wow there are some really nasty comments on this post. How many people on this thread actually met her and saw this behaviour? 

I'm pretty sure I did some annoying things when I was young and worse for wear too.

I saw her ride a few times when she had locarno and I thought she did a great job
		
Click to expand...

Well she got caught drink driving. It's not really an annoying thing it's an illegal thing. If she had killed someone she would be in jail like anyone else who has done that. It is a very stupid thing to do.

It's not surprising her sponsors dropped her for it that happens to any sportsperson who breaks the law. Plus someone like that shouldn't really be a role model for kids especially if the twitter thing is true. Hardly learnt her lesson if she thinks it was an 'innocent*mistake'.


----------



## PollyP99 (19 December 2015)

The Tank said:



			Have you met her? See how she did things? I did I also went for a lesson with her and didn't get much from it. Her horses where all ready made and downs. Out of the entire family she was at the bottom end of the talent.
		
Click to expand...

I saw her in the puissance at olympia a few years back, not a chance in hell many could have ridden the mount she had, don't know the name but stand up rear, followed by Burke, buck, and then a huge jump, rear again, you get the picture, not something someone with no talent could get near let alone get it safely over that size of jump.  It's hard following talented parents/siblings/relatives expectation can have eits toll and often leads to poor choices in general life, doesn't remove her ability to ride!


----------



## Wheels (19 December 2015)

rachk89 said:



			Well she got caught drink driving. It's not really an annoying thing it's an illegal thing. If she had killed someone she would be in jail like anyone else who has done that. It is a very stupid thing to do.

It's not surprising her sponsors dropped her for it that happens to any sportsperson who breaks the law. Plus someone like that shouldn't really be a role model for kids especially if the twitter thing is true. Hardly learnt her lesson if she thinks it was an 'innocent*mistake'.
		
Click to expand...

Oh I'm not excusing the drink driving I was more talking about the other comments


----------



## Illusion100 (19 December 2015)

Not a big fan of her but she will have had expert training and wonderful horses from an early age to learn and compete on, to further the Whitaker legacy.

She blackened the family name by her behaviour and got 'disowned' from being put in the Limelight, quite rightly so imo.

I feel she took being famous by Name, a 'Barbie Doll' appearance and socialite to be her trademark, to become popular, unbelike the footsteps of her Family.

She disgraced her family and the prestige they offered. Dyed blond hair, body piercing, bling and getting on like a tart doesn't cut the mustard within such a disciplined, focused and horse orientated family.


----------



## Max123 (19 December 2015)

sasquatch said:



			I'm 90% sure she competed in this years Hickstead Derby with Locarno who she brought out of retirement for it? but may be wrong.

I was wondering where the Whitaker's in general have gone. Surprised that Guy Williams was the only british rider in the puissance, it used to be filled with them. My Olympia coverage isn't great this year as I'm relying on the BBC but I can remember years ago John, Joe, Robert, Michael all entered and John tying with himself for first one year. The Irish seem to be doing well though, so I can't complain 

Click to expand...

Whittakers have done really well at Olympia and Irish are doing mediocre at best (I'm Irish btw so sorry to say ). Only Cian and Bertram seem to be competing


----------



## FinkleyAlex (20 December 2015)

Illusion100 said:



			She disgraced her family and the prestige they offered. Dyed blond hair, body piercing, bling and getting on like a tart doesn't cut the mustard within such a disciplined, focused and horse orientated family.
		
Click to expand...

Wow - judgemental much? I'm sure her conviction and rumours about how difficult E can be behind the scenes may upset the Whitakers, but I very much doubt they give damn about whether she dyes her hair blonde, has piercings, has a penchant for bling and 'gets on like a tart'. What a horrid, medieval comment.


----------



## Illusion100 (20 December 2015)

FinkleyAlex said:



			Wow - judgemental much? I'm sure her conviction and rumours about how difficult E can be behind the scenes may upset the Whitakers, but I very much doubt they give damn about whether she dyes her hair blonde, has piercings, has a penchant for bling and 'gets on like a tart'. What a horrid, medieval comment.
		
Click to expand...

Suit yourself.


----------



## CBAnglo (20 December 2015)

Didn't think much about her behaviour but I remember everyone hating her when she got engaged to Henry Cavill.  She was certainly the face of equestrian sports back then and milked the PR machine (I remembet that annoying picture of her kissing Locarno plastered everywhere with pink hearts etc).


----------



## Goldenstar (20 December 2015)

Illusion100 said:



			Not a big fan of her but she will have had expert training and wonderful horses from an early age to learn and compete on, to further the Whitaker legacy.

She blackened the family name by her behaviour and got 'disowned' from being put in the Limelight, quite rightly so imo.

I feel she took being famous by Name, a 'Barbie Doll' appearance and socialite to be her trademark, to become popular, unbelike the footsteps of her Family.

She disgraced her family and the prestige they offered. Dyed blond hair, body piercing, bling and getting on like a tart doesn't cut the mustard within such a disciplined, focused and horse orientated family.
		
Click to expand...

I am am always amazed how judgemental people are .
Dyed hair, wow ,50% of women do it .
I don't know Ellen and I am sure that's every chance she was a bit wild I am prepared to believe she has piercing because lots of people do and a bit of bling harms no one if I didn't know better I be tempted to think she had dumped your son in hideously public way.
The worse thing I can remember her doing is getting caught drink driving stupid and wrong I know but it hardly blackened the family name .


----------



## Booboos (20 December 2015)

Illusion100 said:



			She disgraced her family and the prestige they offered. Dyed blond hair, body piercing, bling and getting on like a tart doesn't cut the mustard within such a disciplined, focused and horse orientated family.
		
Click to expand...

Your post is a triumph for feminists everywhere, you should be proud for shaming the blond, pierced, sparkly tart!


----------



## HashRouge (20 December 2015)

Illusion100 said:



			Suit yourself.
		
Click to expand...

It's not just a case of "suit yourself" - FA seems to have summed up what quite a lot of people thought upon reading your comment.

I have no problem with people criticising Ellen for drink driving as there is no excuse for it. But b!tchy comments about her appearance and calling her a tart (based on what, exactly??) are completely unnecessary. I have often felt that she comes in for a lot of criticism simply because she is a woman in a family business where everyone else is male, which I find very depressing. She got an awful lot of stick when she got engaged to Henry Cavill, as though it is suddenly a crime to have a good looking, famous man fall in love with you.


----------



## ozpoz (20 December 2015)

Interesting values here. I'm of the generation who were expected to be able to still drive responsibly AFTER a couple of drinks so I wouldn't castigate anyone who is now deemed to be a criminal for doing just that. The current law has altered the social lives of people living in rural areas out of all recognition - taxis are not really an option in remote areas, unless it is a really special occasion.
 Most riders I know know how to party - blond highlights or not. 
I am convinced you need more than good connections to get on a top horse and win.
Just my musings....


----------



## LHIS (20 December 2015)

Some strong views here - I'm of the opinion that she's a silly girl for drink driving - I'm glad she got caught, it's dangerous and the possible outcomes are disasterous (I have witnessed the fall out many such accidents as a former police officer). 
However the seemingly bitchy comments about her 'Barbie' appearance aren't fair. And with that you're tarring lots of women with the same brush (including me - dyed blonde hair here and a love of pink!).
As for her riding, she is obviously very capable, talented horses or not. Perhaps there is a degree of coat-tail riding in terms of the family name, but she wouldn't have got anywhere had she not been a brilliant rider. I've searched her riding on YouTube and she looks pretty good to me - better, I'm quite sure, than quite a few of us!


----------



## Pearlsasinger (20 December 2015)

There seems to be an awful lot of  HHO members who think they know the Whitakers personally!


----------



## shannonandtay (20 December 2015)

I'd hope that her family haven't disowned her for her drink driving, as stupid and dangerous as that is surely family are there for you come good and bad and I'd hope I wouldn't do that to my daughter no matter how annoyed and upset I was.  Did she eventually marry Henry cavil? If she did that explains the absence you wouldn't see much of me if I'd married him either!!


----------



## popsdosh (20 December 2015)

It must be christmas and time for a bitch fest. They do make me laugh as most of the ones shouting couldnt get on any good horse and have a clue what buttons to press. Good horses dont make good riders and very good riders can be made to look fools by horses. Look at what Totilas has done for another not untalented rider. 

I hope all those bitching have led blame free lives with nothing that they regret ,because at the end of the day Ellens only crime is being born into a position were she would always be in the spotlight .Maybe some of your pasts would not look so good on the front pages. I do hate threads that get picked up just to have a bitch under the cover of this forum It says a lot more about those commenting rather than the target.


----------



## Toby_Zaphod (20 December 2015)

Whatever her personal life was I think that her disappearing from mainstream show jumping probably had something to do with the below:

"In 2010, Whitaker spoke to the press after refusing to jump for the British team due to a conflict with the British team manager, Rob Hoekstra. She told Horse & Hound: &#8220;I only have Ocolado at the moment and Rob wanted to interfere with the way I do everything.&#8221; Her father and manager Steven Whitaker added: "It&#8217;s not a matter of Ellen not wanting to jump for her country, but we won&#8217;t jump again until Rob Hoekstra is finished." But British Equestrian Federation World Class performance director Will Connell said: "The riders wanted stronger management and leadership and that&#8217;s what Rob is delivering." Hoekstra did not wish to comment, saying: &#8220;I do not think team issues are best resolved through the press.&#8221;

This was lifted from Wikipedia.

Was this decision by her camp the reason? Did they think they were bigger than British Show Jumping & could over rule Hoekstra's decisions & leadership?.................You decide.


----------



## Honey08 (20 December 2015)

Poor girl!  I. Sure she's simply not around due to having her family.  I expect she will be back one day.  And I'd love to be as untalented as people on here think she is.  I worked for a family that had a daughter they bought wonderful ponies and horses for, and hired increasingly posher instructors for to train.  It did work, she did go a long way, but she put a lot of work in too.  You don't get to top level without it. 

Even the Olympic teams that look like they swan up, buy horses and ride put background work in.  I found a great spot at Blenheim to watch the dressage and the Kuwait team were there with a trainer watching top riders and studying.  (They were funny, they were followed everywhere by a beefy security guard who they kept tormenting by popping silly hats on as they went past stalls.)


----------



## MotherOfChickens (20 December 2015)

Illusion100 said:



			She disgraced her family and the prestige they offered. Dyed blond hair, body piercing, bling and getting on like a tart doesn't cut the mustard within such a disciplined, focused and horse orientated family.
		
Click to expand...

seriously? lol-what century are you from? She's a good rider and was a pretty girl with a high profile. Great for the sport imo and no more wild than anyone else of her age.


----------



## MargotC (20 December 2015)

I have no strong views on her as a rider but certainly once you get up in the classes it requires more than just having access to good horse material. It does not follow that a top horse is an easy ride, I find talent and quirkiness often go hand in hand.

Driving under the influence is inexcusable as an action no matter who is behind the wheel, it does however have little to do with riding or whether you are a "good" or "bad" person.

Criticising someone for their appearance really belongs nowhere.


----------



## Mad_Cow347 (20 December 2015)

MargotC said:



			I have no strong views on her as a rider but certainly once you get up in the classes it requires more than just having access to good horse material. It does not follow that a top horse is an easy ride, I find talent and quirkiness often go hand in hand.

Driving under the influence is inexcusable as an action no matter who is behind the wheel, it does however have little to do with riding or whether you are a "good" or "bad" person.

Criticising someone for their appearance really belongs nowhere.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with all of the above. No idea why the fact she is blonde and has piercings makes any difference to her riding ability or the way the public should perceive her.


----------



## paddi22 (20 December 2015)

baffled at the 'tart' comment - as if its anyones business what she does in her own time.  I'm sure you could pick any of the top male riders and they would have been 'tartier' in their day!! what a judgemental post.


----------



## Luci07 (20 December 2015)

Gulp. I have dyed blond hair, pierced ears, wear makeup, like a bit of sparkle. Dear God, I am therefore officially a tart. And an aging one at that.

HHOers...that's a shameful backward and spiteful way of describing a woman, and it simply makes you sound bitter.  Drink driving,.... Yes, big mistake and she got away with it (as in, didn't kill anyone), but...move on. She has paid for this. Got to the top purely because of being handed horses...really? You all know it doesn't work like that. Undoubtedly she had a massive head start with her family but you can't just sit on a competition horse like she had, as well you know.


----------



## Luci07 (20 December 2015)

...


----------



## madmav (21 December 2015)

And I'm fairly sure a man wouldn't be hung out to dry in this way for her 'crimes'
Think it's a damn shame.


----------



## rachk89 (21 December 2015)

Sorry but anyone who thinks it's not a bad thing that she was caught drink driving needs to think how they would feel if someone they knew died because of someone who decided a taxi was too expensive. 

I don't care about what she does in her private life but in the press and when on camera in a sport you are a role model for kids. If you think it's ok for a role model to be publicising that it's fine to get away with drink driving then that's your choice but like me sponsors don't like that and won't be associated with it. You have an image to protect and she lost it through the choice to not take a taxi or have someone else drive or maybe just don't drink. It has nothing to do with talent on a horse no but you are influencing kids to think its ok. 

She can do what she wants in her private life but obey the law. It's not difficult.


----------



## ossy (21 December 2015)

Is she still with the Spanish show jumper she had her baby with?


----------



## Embo (22 December 2015)

Was talking about this the other day. Didn't even know about the drink driving! I'm shocked that Emily King managed to 'get away' with it.

If you gave me Valegro, I highly doubt I'd be able to ride him very well! Give me Argento, I still wouldn't be able to ride over GP tracks. 

I think it's a shame that she's not about anymore, that's one less female rider at the top.


----------



## ester (22 December 2015)

She was at the hickstead derby meeting, though Locarno decided he didn't fancy it iirc.


----------



## sasquatch (22 December 2015)

ester said:



			She was at the hickstead derby meeting, though Locarno decided he didn't fancy it iirc.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I knew I'd seen her there and hadn't imagined it! I thought it was odd she was riding him as he must be 19 now, and retired from competition for a good few years.
Did she retire in the end, or was it just a big faulting round? or was she eliminated?
I can't quite remember, but I always loved Locarno growing up.


----------



## LilacWillow (22 December 2015)

Illusion100 said:



			She disgraced her family and the prestige they offered. Dyed blond hair, body piercing, bling and getting on like a tart doesn't cut the mustard within such a disciplined, focused and horse orientated family.
		
Click to expand...

Dyed blonde hair and pierced ears is the least extreme you could get. Hardly 'tarty' or 'alternative.' Don't think I'd want to be part of their family either if they thought that of me.


----------



## Annagain (22 December 2015)

Luci07 said:



			HHOers...that's a shameful backward and spiteful way of describing a woman.
		
Click to expand...

Could not have put it better myself.

What she looks like matters not one jot, and as long as she does it responsibly and isn't hurting anyone, she can sleep with whomever she wants. 

Drink driving is a horribly irresponsible, dangerous thing to do and she's lucky a fine and a ban is the worst that happened but she's paid for it. Is that not the basis of our justice system - you pay your debt to society and you move on? I can't help thinking nobody would give it as much attention if she was a man. Mike Tindall for example, has been caught doing it twice. Nobody goes on about it every time they mention his name.


----------



## ester (22 December 2015)

sasquatch said:



			Yes, I knew I'd seen her there and hadn't imagined it! I thought it was odd she was riding him as he must be 19 now, and retired from competition for a good few years.
Did she retire in the end, or was it just a big faulting round? or was she eliminated?
I can't quite remember, but I always loved Locarno growing up.
		
Click to expand...

He stopped somewhere and and she retired.


----------



## Mooseontheloose (22 December 2015)

Sounds like ISIS has some recruiting to do from posters here. I'm not condoning drink driving, but I assume she's been punished for it.
Since when has hair dyeing, body piercing and being attractive been a crime? Oh, and even young women are allowed to have a sex life. It's not only men who do it you know!
And if not wanting to be controlled by Rob Hoekstra is an issue, I don't believe he is still in position.


----------



## shadeofshyness (22 December 2015)

Illusion100 said:



			I feel she took being famous by Name, a 'Barbie Doll' appearance and socialite to be her trademark, to become popular, unbelike the footsteps of her Family.

She disgraced her family and the prestige they offered. Dyed blond hair, body piercing, bling and getting on like a tart doesn't cut the mustard within such a disciplined, focused and horse orientated family.
		
Click to expand...


How are you managing to access the internet from the past?


----------



## paddi22 (22 December 2015)

it just reminds me of a quote someone said to me - 'tho only people bothered by other peoples sex lives are those whose own isn't very interesting enough'


----------



## ester (22 December 2015)

shadeofshyness said:



			How are you managing to access the internet from the past?
		
Click to expand...

It took me a minute!


----------



## dibbin (22 December 2015)

shadeofshyness said:



			How are you managing to access the internet from the past?
		
Click to expand...

That's the funniest (and most accurate) comment I've read for a while!


----------



## sasquatch (22 December 2015)

ester said:



			He stopped somewhere and and she retired.
		
Click to expand...

Ahh, thank you!

I looked up her competition records, and Ellen has been competing throughout the past few years but it looks like she has done a lot of competing in Spain and Europe which may be why she has 'disappeared', she also seems to be sharing horses with her partner atm too. It would explain why Locarno was competed by Steven if the horses owners didn't let him go with her but wanted to keep him in the Whitaker family.


----------



## shadeofshyness (22 December 2015)

dibbin said:



			That's the funniest (and most accurate) comment I've read for a while!
		
Click to expand...

Glad you liked it! I had to say something, as a disciplined, focused and horse orientated feminist who likes bling, piercings, hair dye and whatever 'getting on like a tart' means!


----------



## FfionWinnie (22 December 2015)

I don't know anything about her. (Probably like most of the posters on this thread)

I think it's shameful how some people have talked about her. She's named in the title of the thread. How would YOU feel if you read this about yourself?!

She probably has read it by now, things have a habit of being seen by people who know someone and they can't help but pass it on. 

Unpleasant really and unnecessary.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (22 December 2015)

I seem to remember she drove her landy home from a party, got half way home and realised that drink driving wasn't sensible so drove her car back to the party to get a taxi home and got caught on the way back to the party. 

I think that was her. If so then she has earned her blonde hair lol!


----------



## Wundahorse (22 December 2015)

Some very harsh comments about a young lady who has in the past made some mistakes (. Don't we all. A right of passage)  As long as she has learnt from these and moved onwards that's all that can be expected. 
I always felt she is at slanted rider who as some people have alluded too,had successfully competed some tricky horses. 
I have always ascribed to the saying :  a good rider can make a bad horse look good,and a bad rider can make a good horse look bad. I know I could not tackle the courses and fences Ellen has jumped. It's so easy to criticise from the comfort of IT. 
She did tide Locarno at Hickstead this year while juggling the challenges of motherhood.


----------



## Wundahorse (22 December 2015)

Talented. Lol. Autocorrect.


----------



## lewis2015 (22 December 2015)

Booboos said:



			Your post is a triumph for feminists everywhere, you should be proud for shaming the blond, pierced, sparkly tart!
		
Click to expand...

Well said; couldn't agree more! As soon as I read those comments I thought it would be a great example to show my A Level English Language students for how women in professions are always judged by their appearance and 'sexual' conduct...


----------



## lewis2015 (22 December 2015)

shadeofshyness said:



			How are you managing to access the internet from the past?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## rachk89 (22 December 2015)

You know for all those on here saying that it's horrible for people to be bullying Ellen you are doing that to those who don't agree with her appearance. Both sides frankly need to get over it and move on as those who don't care are now bullying those who do and are making fun of them which is rude as well.

People are welcome to their opinion and some religions believe that the way Ellen acts is wrong. Publicly damning her is wrong but publicly damning those that believe that is also wrong. Why not just put it to one side and get over it? Neither side is right I am afraid.


----------



## MargotC (22 December 2015)

rachk89 said:



			You know for all those on here saying that it's horrible for people to be bullying Ellen you are doing that to those who don't agree with her appearance. Both sides frankly need to get over it and move on as those who don't care are now bullying those who do and are making fun of them which is rude as well.

People are welcome to their opinion and some religions believe that the way Ellen acts is wrong. Publicly damning her is wrong but publicly damning those that believe that is also wrong. Why not just put it to one side and get over it? Neither side is right I am afraid.
		
Click to expand...

And you just slated both "sides" just to complete the irony.


----------



## Wheels (22 December 2015)

rachk89 said:



			some religions believe that the way Ellen acts is wrong.
		
Click to expand...

How does Ellen act?


----------



## Goldenstar (22 December 2015)

rachk89 said:



			You know for all those on here saying that it's horrible for people to be bullying Ellen you are doing that to those who don't agree with her appearance. Both sides frankly need to get over it and move on as those who don't care are now bullying those who do and are making fun of them which is rude as well.

People are welcome to their opinion and some religions believe that the way Ellen acts is wrong. Publicly damning her is wrong but publicly damning those that believe that is also wrong. Why not just put it to one side and get over it? Neither side is right I am afraid.
		
Click to expand...

I am not sure what Ellen has done that some religions think is wrong but I'll take a wild guess that she goes to parties in short shirts and did not go to her marriage bed a virgin .
Well no I don't welcome people who think like that .
No reason why I should as a women why should I give any value what so ever to silly views that make me a second class citizen just because of an accident of nature .


----------



## dominobrown (22 December 2015)

I don't know her, but have been to some shows where she was riding her youngsters etc and she keeps her self to her self. 
To the original question... what happened to Ellen.... She has one young kid, is pregnant. She was in the process of rebuilding a string of horses that takes time. Has no one else noticed that most (most!) event riders come round in cycles of good horses. They are like buses...


----------



## npage123 (22 December 2015)

Geez, this has become one of those sad and weird threads on the forum!

Just thought I'd comment that Ellen Whitaker was the first rider whom I've ever seen to grab onto her horse's mane whilst going over the jump.  I'm pretty sure she did very well one year at a show like Olympia and they spent quite a bit of time commenting on it whilst showing it in in ultra-slow motion on the telly.  I thought it was a very interesting style of jumping and it seems to come very naturally to her, and didn't appear to hurt the horse in the mouth at all.   

I've lost track with most celebrities/famous sports people so I'm in no position to comment on her personality, but I do still have images in my mind of her with an easy smile and being nice to her horses.  Wherever she is and whatever she's doing, I wish her well.


----------



## paddi22 (22 December 2015)

rachk89 said:



			People are welcome to their opinion and some religions believe that the way Ellen acts is wrong. Publicly damning her is wrong but publicly damning those that believe that is also wrong. Why not just put it to one side and get over it? Neither side is right I am afraid.
		
Click to expand...

Eh, I think Ellen is entitled to wear what she likes, and enjoy her body as she likes.   That is the basic right of the matter.  I can't believe anyone feels they have the right to judge her because of their religion? That is so bizarre!!

For some one to make a moral judgement on her about something that doesn't affect them in the slightest is completely wrong and very sad. Says more about the judgemental person than it does about Ellen, just very sad and weird.


----------



## Illusion100 (23 December 2015)

Clearly my post has roused many opinions.

I would have loved to be born in life of someone like Ellen Whitaker or Emily King, what a Silver Spoon. Others have to rely achieving from nothing, which makes it the richer journey.

I have no respect for anyone relying on a family name to be a celebrity, without truly earning it.

If I've come across as sexist/judgemental etc, so be it.


----------



## Mooseontheloose (23 December 2015)

You'll find it easier to get about if you take that chip off your shoulder.


----------



## dominobrown (23 December 2015)

Illussion...Look it could be worse.... At least their not Kardashians!!! :O


----------



## lannerch (23 December 2015)

Can't believe the jealousy in the posts on here !
In answer to the op question, is she got married moved to Spain, has a family increasing in size, all with her husband ..... How tarty! 

If she was not a very attractive talented young lady would anyone have cared what she got up to during adolescence.


----------



## LHIS (23 December 2015)

That's exactly what it is - jealously (in one form or another). Present a group of women with a younger, more attractive woman who can do things they can only dream of and watch the claws come out. How sad.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (23 December 2015)

LHIS said:



			That's exactly what it is - jealously (in one form or another). Present a group of women with a younger, more attractive woman who can do things they can only dream of and watch the claws come out. How sad.
		
Click to expand...

tbf the majority on this thread have defended EW.


----------



## fatpiggy (23 December 2015)

Illusion100 said:



			Clearly my post has roused many opinions.

I would have loved to be born in life of someone like Ellen Whitaker or Emily King, what a Silver Spoon. Others have to rely achieving from nothing, which makes it the richer journey.

I have no respect for anyone relying on a family name to be a celebrity, without truly earning it.

If I've come across as sexist/judgemental etc, so be it.
		
Click to expand...

Are you one of those strange people who believe that a foetus chooses what family it is going to be born into?  That it is a child's fault if their parents do or don't support them to the best of their ability. I grant you that some parents, mostly mothers, can go over the top and seem to want to live their own lives through their children, and this may be of no benefit to anyone, but I think most people would agree that given the choice, kids would rather accept every scrap of help from their family than be left like so many children who came along because their parents' only skill was having sex and didn't have the brain power to use contraception , and are left like weeds in the field to grow up with no love or guidance.


----------



## Allie374 (23 December 2015)

Blimey.... been away for a while, and have come back ... and may go well go again. That vile post.... nothing changes in the horsey world, does it. Jealousy, bitterness, cruelty. Could not read past it..


----------



## FfionWinnie (23 December 2015)

rachk89 said:



			You know for all those on here saying that it's horrible for people to be bullying Ellen you are doing that to those who don't agree with her appearance. Both sides frankly need to get over it and move on as those who don't care are now bullying those who do and are making fun of them which is rude as well.

People are welcome to their opinion and some religions believe that the way Ellen acts is wrong. Publicly damning her is wrong but publicly damning those that believe that is also wrong. Why not just put it to one side and get over it? Neither side is right I am afraid.
		
Click to expand...

You are using religion to defend the vitriol directed at one person who is not here to defend herself?

Really is that what religion is, glad I'm not particularly religious then because I am a much nicer, forgiving and more tolerant in the first place person than you are by the looks of things.


----------



## Allie374 (23 December 2015)

Pushed the red button.  Certain people should be ashamed of themselves, but of course they will justify their words. They always do.

I do not belong here, i been the victim of serious bullying on yards, and am in the process of writing an e book on what has happened to me.  Why would i want to come on a forum and read bullying posts ? 

Thank god i am now safely away from the reach of these idiots.

Ps I hope the family thinks about a libel suit... hho should have stamped this out a long time ago.


----------



## 9tails (23 December 2015)

You've reported this post?  Wow.  There are a couple of differences of opinion on this thread, one person has given her draconian views and been shot down for it.  There's no need for reporting.  But, hey, at least it's another chance for you to bang on about your ebook on bullying.


----------



## SpottyMare (23 December 2015)

Illusion100 said:



			Clearly my post has roused many opinions.

I would have loved to be born in life of someone like Ellen Whitaker or Emily King, what a Silver Spoon. Others have to rely achieving from nothing, which makes it the richer journey.

I have no respect for anyone relying on a family name to be a celebrity, without truly earning it.

If I've come across as sexist/judgemental etc, so be it.
		
Click to expand...

A little compassion goes a long way   It's so easy to judge, but generally people are just getting on with their lives as best they can. regardless of the circumstances they were born into.  Some people are born into the public eye and will be subject to scrutiny and opinion - that may open some doors, but it may also increase the pressure on that person.  The rest of us are lucky that we are anonymous and our slip ups won't be plastered all over the internet for comment, and our characters derived (by people who have never met us) from a few juicy headlines.

I don't think that we can judge the richness of a persons journey through life merely by looking at their public image. We don't (and can't) know their situation because we're not inside it.  Just because someone appears to have been born with a silver spoon, or to have had everything handed to them on a plate doesn't mean they aren't struggling/trying to make sense of some aspect of their existence.  Appearances can be very deceptive


----------



## Mooseontheloose (23 December 2015)

I have no respect for anyone relying on a family name to be a celebrity, without truly earning it.

If I've come across as sexist/judgemental etc, so be it.
Read more at http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/foru...d-to-Ellen-Whitaker/page9#deHHqCFtZAOEsk4j.99


Have you ever thought about the other side of being born into a famous family? The pressures, stresses and so on of having to match up? You'd probably think that was hardly something to complain about, but just try and imagine how it is when everything you do is compared to others who are you relatives by accident of birth.
I don't think anything in life is quite as black and white as you obviously do.


----------



## LilacWillow (23 December 2015)

Illusion100 said:



			Clearly my post has roused many opinions.

I would have loved to be born in life of someone like Ellen Whitaker or Emily King, what a Silver Spoon. Others have to rely achieving from nothing, which makes it the richer journey.

I have no respect for anyone relying on a family name to be a celebrity, without truly earning it.

If I've come across as sexist/judgemental etc, so be it.
		
Click to expand...

Well I'm sure most people on this forum would have loved to have been born into that position, as would I, but in the case of Ellen in particular she has a lot of pressure underneath her with this 'family name' business and I don't believe that can be nice, especially when she's been in the limelight from such a young age. You were not born into this position so you have no idea what this position is actually like, it's hardly surprising a young person can go off the rails as is seen in many young celebs when they are put under such immense pressure... plus Ellen has never known a life any different and I'm sure at times she has probably felt very trapped which is a major contributor to depressive tendencies... you may feel trapped because you don't have the capacity to be in Ellen's position which you dream of but Ellen has never had the capacity to be able to escape from her own position... these are actually very similar positions, just different contexts... you have to disregard the concept of culture and your cultural difference and stop the mentality of 'well these people have x and y, the top goals of our culture, so that instantly means their life is infinitely better than mine' and realise that we are all living creatures whose brains essentially function the same and the feeling of being trapped or under pressure is a major contributor to poor mental health. And I'm pretty sure, given this position, people saying because of it she didn't 'truly earn it' just makes her feel even worse, as I'm sure she'd be aware of it already. She doesn't get this 'richer' journey you so seem to gloat about.

Slagging her off for how she looks or chooses to dress is just a really immature thing to do, it just shows that really you don't have any reason to insult her and makes it really obvious that you are jealous. I have a feeling that if she were not an attractive woman jealous people would be slagging her off for being ugly, so she can't really win 

I also thought in your first post where you said her family didn't agree with her blonde hair etc so they disowned her, that you meant it factually :confused3: now I don't know if that was just a dig at her or not... :roll eyes:
But yeah, again, if that's true then being in that position certainly isn't being in dreamland. And if it's not that's a deeply personal insult.

I don't intend to be insulting, I just want more people to look at the bigger picture and feel a bit of empathy. It's easy to condemn what you don't understand!! I also believe that if you are going to pick fault you should criticise someone's behaviour, not their appearance, because behaviour is not a fixed quality in a person and to pick on something that someone cannot escape from or change is just plain nasty behaviour of the lowest kind.


----------



## Llanali (23 December 2015)

I think lilac willow and fatpiggy make interesting and insightful posts.

All I would like to add is this; in many ways I was born with this silver spoon of which some so scornfully mention. I'm now 27, my mother is dead from cancer. So is my uncle and my brother in law hung himself shortyl after. I have no grandparents left, my father has run away from the pain to be a near hermit in new zealand. My sister is a manic depressive. 

I am not intending to be woe is me. And I am certainly not inviting sympathy. What I am doing, is asking if you think that silver spoon served me very well? 

The world truly is "not so black nor white". Everyone had troubles. Some of us are lucky enough to be able to suffer them privately.


----------



## Mooseontheloose (23 December 2015)

You'd think some famous riders were the equivalent of Hannibal Lecter the way they're picked to pieces on this forum. Not human beings like the rest of us. 
If you know the person you're criticising personally, why not discuss your issue with them. If you don't know them, what on earth makes it your business to slag them off like this?


----------



## anuvb (23 December 2015)

Illusion100 said:



			Clearly my post has roused many opinions.

I would have loved to be born in life of someone like Ellen Whitaker or Emily King, what a Silver Spoon. Others have to rely achieving from nothing, which makes it the richer journey.

I have no respect for anyone relying on a family name to be a celebrity, without truly earning it.

If I've come across as sexist/judgemental etc, so be it.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry - am PMSL.

Your posts are hilarious... you possibly are trying to make a point, but it is a little difficult to take them seriously.

Good luck and all the best... we all make our own fortune at the end of the day regardless of where we start out. And whatever Ellen may have been up to, or not, in the past I wish her all the best for the future too.

Life is too short to worry about what other people are getting up to.


----------



## Pigeon (23 December 2015)

Illusion100 said:



			I would have loved to be born in life of someone like Ellen Whitaker or Emily King, what a Silver Spoon. Others have to rely achieving from nothing, which makes it the richer journey.
		
Click to expand...

I actually wonder if this is not a very difficult existence. Both Ellen and Emily King have obviously had some difficult years. Look at poor Rath too, whilst I would love to have expensive horses, I wouldn't want to trade places with him! So much pressure to do well, but if you do succeed, it is only because of that silver spoon.


----------



## SpottyMare (23 December 2015)

anuvb said:



			Good luck and all the best... we all make our own fortune at the end of the day regardless of where we start out. And whatever Ellen may have been up to, or not, in the past I wish her all the best for the future too.

Life is too short to worry about what other people are getting up to.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely this


----------



## Goldenstar (23 December 2015)

Illusion100 said:



			Clearly my post has roused many opinions.

I would have loved to be born in life of someone like Ellen Whitaker or Emily King, what a Silver Spoon. Others have to rely achieving from nothing, which makes it the richer journey.

I have no respect for anyone relying on a family name to be a celebrity, without truly earning it.

If I've come across as sexist/judgemental etc, so be it.
		
Click to expand...

Sexist / judgmental yes ,
Mean spirited and bitter also spring to mind.


----------



## MargotC (23 December 2015)

Just as a general observation I think "relying on a family name to be a celebrity" doesn't apply to the world of horses and certainly not when you get up in the classes. You do have to RIDE your horse(s). It's a skill. It takes practice and determination.

And following on from that, most riders are actually not "celebrities". Some are household names in horsey families... and that is about it. You do not see their bodies smeared across the tabloid pages however much I am getting tabloid vibes from certain input on this thread.


----------



## Fun Times (23 December 2015)

1. If you put me on one of her horses and sent me into the sj ring, I would look a right ****.
2. If you put me in a smart red showjacket, I would look a right ****. 
3. If you tried to interview me live on T.V after a sj round, I would look a right ****. 

She looks a right **** for drink driving. But that doesn't mean she isn't good at her job.

Hmm, it has starred out my naughty word, which for the avoidance of doubt wasn't the really really naughty four letter word, it was a much more civilised word!


----------



## MrsMozart (23 December 2015)

Illusion100 said:



			... Dyed blond hair, body piercing, bling and getting on like a tart doesn't cut the mustard within such a disciplined, focused and horse orientated family.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## maggiestar (23 December 2015)

You lot talking about Ellen's blonde hair are sooo shallow - can we please talk about what happened to Henry Cavill instead?!


----------



## Spilletta (23 December 2015)

Illusion100 said:



			Clearly my post has roused many opinions.

I would have loved to be born in life of someone like Ellen Whitaker or Emily King, what a Silver Spoon. Others have to rely achieving from nothing, which makes it the richer journey.

I have no respect for anyone relying on a family name to be a celebrity, without truly earning it.

If I've come across as sexist/judgemental etc, so be it.
		
Click to expand...

It sounds like someone born into a successful family shouldn't bother to try their hand at following in their elders' footsteps because they won't have truly earned any success that they may have. Those who achieve from nothing, and become successful, and go on to have children: their children will be in the same situation in that they may as well not bother either. If I knew how to add a head-scratching, confused smiley, I'd put it here!

As others have already said, no one can help the circumstances into which they are born. And horses don't judge our backgrounds.


----------



## Nativelover (23 December 2015)

maggiestar said:



			You lot talking about Ellen's blonde hair are sooo shallow - can we please talk about what happened to Henry Cavill instead?! 

Click to expand...

&#128514;&#128514;&#128077; I believe he was concentrating on superstardom and they grew apart splitting up about 3-4 years ago now!


----------



## jhoward (24 December 2015)

Allie374 said:



			Pushed the red button.  Certain people should be ashamed of themselves, but of course they will justify their words. They always do.

I do not belong here, i been the victim of serious bullying on yards, and am in the process of writing an e book on what has happened to me.  Why would i want to come on a forum and read bullying posts ? 

Thank god i am now safely away from the reach of these idiots.

Ps I hope the family thinks about a libel suit... hho should have stamped this out a long time ago.
		
Click to expand...

then dont, leave dont log in it is  A forum,  opinions will be cast and if you post such things you will open up yourself to more attention, may be that is what you want.

there are many people here and i suspect that a tiny percentage of people on this thread may well of dealt with the EW in real life so actually cast a truthful opinion. 

they would be right.


----------



## Illusion100 (24 December 2015)

Ellen made me cringe all round, what else can I say.

Shoot me. 

Competing at high levels involves crazy amounts of pressure, so many voices and opinions. That's just the way it is. 

Currently I have no respect for her and appreciate why her Father kicked her out.

If Ellen returns and achieves to the same level off her own back, I will negate and apologise.


----------



## silv (24 December 2015)

Illusion100 said:



			Ellen made me cringe all round, what else can I say.

Shoot me. 

Competing at high levels involves crazy amounts of pressure, so many voices and opinions. That's just the way it is. 

Currently I have no respect for her and appreciate why her Father kicked her out.

If Ellen returns and achieves to the same level off her own back, I will negate and apologise.
		
Click to expand...

Gosh, you seem to have a real problem with her, have you met in real life.  I hope she is not reading all the nasty comments.


----------



## risky business (24 December 2015)

Allie374 said:



			Pushed the red button.  Certain people should be ashamed of themselves, but of course they will justify their words. They always do.

I do not belong here, i been the victim of serious bullying on yards, and am in the process of writing an e book on what has happened to me.  Why would i want to come on a forum and read bullying posts ? 

Thank god i am now safely away from the reach of these idiots.

Ps I hope the family thinks about a libel suit... hho should have stamped this out a long time ago.
		
Click to expand...

Bit of an over reaction don't you think? 

No one forces you to look at that forum, don't like a post click the back button. Sounds like your trying to use this post to advertise your ebook.


----------



## Illusion100 (24 December 2015)

silv said:



			Gosh, you seem to have a real problem with her, have you met in real life.  I hope she is not reading all the nasty comments.
		
Click to expand...

I have my opinion of her, not a problem with her.


----------



## Illusion100 (24 December 2015)

risky business said:



			Bit of an over reaction don't you think? 

No one forces you to look at that forum, don't like a post click the back button. Sounds like your trying to use this post to advertise your ebook.
		
Click to expand...

I didn't even know there was a 'red button' to push!


----------



## Flicker (24 December 2015)

Some of these posts are quite vitriolic.  People make mistakes.  
We post on here under the cloak of anonymity.  I wonder whether some of the more vociferous posters would:
A) be happy to see someone else posting such strong pronouncements about someone they loved;
B) be prepared to say the same things in public without the veil of anonymity.

Maybe two points to consider before taking to the keyboard?


----------



## NOISYGIRL (24 December 2015)

jaffa2311 said:



			Just that really. 

She used to be such a household name with children idolising her, but now she is not seen at all. 

Someone update me!
		
Click to expand...

I was thinking the same thing myself while watching Olympia the other day


----------



## NOISYGIRL (24 December 2015)

NOISYGIRL said:



			I was thinking the same thing myself while watching Olympia the other day
		
Click to expand...

Also what was the name of the horse she used to ride and where is it now ? black I think it was


----------



## dibbin (24 December 2015)

NOISYGIRL said:



			Also what was the name of the horse she used to ride and where is it now ? black I think it was
		
Click to expand...

That would have been Locarno - not sure where he is now. I remember watching her jump Ladina B in the Puissance at Olympia, she did NOT look like an easy horse to ride!


----------



## 5379 (24 December 2015)

ozpoz said:



			Interesting values here. I'm of the generation who were expected to be able to still drive responsibly AFTER a couple of drinks so I wouldn't castigate anyone who is now deemed to be a criminal for doing just that. The current law has altered the social lives of people living in rural areas out of all recognition - taxis are not really an option in remote areas, unless it is a really special occasion.
 Most riders I know know how to party - blond highlights or not. 
I am convinced you need more than good connections to get on a top horse and win.
Just my musings....
		
Click to expand...



Interesting values indeed!! Perhaps if you have ever been to the scene and had to deal with the carnage of an accident caused by a drink driver and had to knock on someone's door and tell them their loved had been killed by a drink driver you may feel that 'altering the social lives' of people would maybe be worth it. 
I don't know though, maybe you don't think that drinking soft drinks is too much of a sacrifice to make to prevent so one being killed by a drink driver.


----------



## honetpot (24 December 2015)

5379 said:



			Interesting values indeed!! Perhaps if you have ever been to the scene and had to deal with the carnage of an accident caused by a drink driver and had to knock on someone's door and tell them their loved had been killed by a drink driver you may feel that 'altering the social lives' of people would maybe be worth it. 
I don't know though, maybe you don't think that drinking soft drinks is too much of a sacrifice to make to prevent so one being killed by a drink driver.
		
Click to expand...

   I do not think he was condoning it just musing how things have changed over forty years. When I was in my teens every one drank and drove home, its a bit like now the amount of people you see trying to drive safely and use a mobile phone, I even saw a bus driver turning a corner using one. Eventually hopefully this will be seen as socially unacceptable thing to do.
  I too have seen what happens after an accident, the trouble with alcohol is makes usually sensible people take risks they would not normally do when they are sober, that can not be said usually of someone driving while using a phone.
  So everyone this Christmas take your time and drive safely however rushed or impatient you feel, get there late rather than not get there at all.


----------



## puppystitch (24 December 2015)

sasquatch said:



			Yes, I knew I'd seen her there and hadn't imagined it! I thought it was odd she was riding him as he must be 19 now, and retired from competition for a good few years.
Did she retire in the end, or was it just a big faulting round? or was she eliminated?
I can't quite remember, but I always loved Locarno growing up.
		
Click to expand...

She was in the Speed Derby too, came a cropper after the bank.


----------



## rachk89 (24 December 2015)

FfionWinnie said:



			You are using religion to defend the vitriol directed at one person who is not here to defend herself?

Really is that what religion is, glad I'm not particularly religious then because I am a much nicer, forgiving and more tolerant in the first place person than you are by the looks of things.
		
Click to expand...

I ain't even religious I am saying that could be a reason for why someone doesn't like the way another person dresses. What was said was wrong but jumping all over that person and ganging up on them is also wrong. Tell them to maybe rethink how they phrase things in future and move on. Making fun.of them? It's quite petty and childish.


----------

